# New Release: 8J Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro Rear Subframe Mount Insert Kit!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Billet Aluminum Rear Subframe Mount Insert Kit for the 8P Audi A3/S3 Quattro & 8J Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro! :thumbup:

*Rear Subframe Mount Insert Kit, 8J/8P Audi TT/TTS/TTRS & A3/S3/RS3 Quattro, MkV/MkVI Volkswagen R32 & Golf R*

*Retail:* $120.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is pleased to present Billet Aluminum Rear Subframe Mount Inserts for the 8J/8P Audi TT/TTS/TTRS & A3/S3/RS3 Quattro, MkV/MkVI Volkswagen R32 & Golf R!

Audi/Volkswagen vehicles equipped with Haldex AWD utilize rubber subframe bushings which deflect under load, causing the rear end to feel vague and loose, as well as leading to less-than-optimal suspension geometry and increased understeer. This precisely engineered billet aluminum insert kit is designed to fill voids in the factory rear subframe mounts, and limit subframe movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. The result is a more refined, connected driving experience, as well as improved effectiveness of aftermarket rear sway bar upgrades and suspension components.

Designed to work in conjunction with the factory rubber mounts, this insert package was engineered using CAD software and thoroughly tested and refined to provide a significant improvement in handling performance and feel.

These inserts were tested extensively by 034Motorsport and independent Audi/Volkswagen enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in under an hour, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Voids In Factory Rear Subframe Mounts
Helps Maintain Proper Suspension Geometry When Cornering
Reduces Rear Subframe Movement During Launches & Acceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Virtually No Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum 8J/8P & MkV/MkVI AWD Rear Subframe Mount Insert - (Set of 4)
*Installation Instructions:*

PDF
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2014 Audi A3/S3 Quattro (8P)
2006 - 2014 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro (8J) - With Build Date Before 05/28/2012
2008 Volkswagen R32 (MkV)
2012 Volkswagen Golf R (MkVI)
*Please Note:* The four factory rear subframe bolts can be reused at the torque specified in our Installation Guide. If you wish to purchase new stretch factory hardware, the part number for these bolts is N10505301.

Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

You May Also Be Interested In:

*Adjustable 8J/8P Audi A3/S3/RS3 & TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro Rear Sway Bar Upgrade*



*Spherical 8J/8P Audi A3/S3/RS3 & TT/TTS/TTRS Rear Sway Bar End Links*



Also Available At:

*Achtuning*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We still have a few sets in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Does this product off the immediate and noticeable difference like your dog bone insert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Optical TDI said:


> Does this product off the immediate and noticeable difference like your dog bone insert?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you will notice a difference under shifting and hard acceleration!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 

Any reviews to share?:thumbup:


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

So these will fit the 2013 TTRS and also 2013 base TT? Interested in them for both cars, but the website says: 2006 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro (8J) - With Build Date Before 05/28/2012

In the post here it says: 2006 - 2014 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro (8J)


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Why don't you ship them with instructions?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> So these will fit the 2013 TTRS and also 2013 base TT? Interested in them for both cars, but the website says: 2006 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro (8J) - With Build Date Before 05/28/2012
> 
> In the post here it says: 2006 - 2014 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro (8J)


Sorry, it looks like the website got updated but the forum post was not. Unfortunately you will need to verify the build date before ordering. 



Brd.Prey said:


> Why don't you ship them with instructions?


The instructions can be found on the website!
https://store.034motorsport.com/doc...unt-insert-kit-install-guide-034-601-0039.pdf


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

> 2006 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Quattro (8J) - With Build Date Before 05/28/2012


My build date is 7/2012, so looks like they won't fit my car. 

Any details on what is different on later build cars?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Luxferro said:


> My build date is 7/2012, so looks like they won't fit my car.
> 
> Any details on what is different on later build cars?



After talking to the enginnering department. It turns out that 06/2012 and new use the new MQB rear bushings. This is the kit that you will need. 
"After the 5/28/2012 date, the TTRS uses the same rear inserts as the MQB."

https://store.034motorsport.com/bil...di-a3-s3-quattro-mkvii-volkswagen-golf-r.html


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Late Halloween bump!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushigns have been updated! They will not come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for rear adjustable control arms to get more camber? Well, look no further!
Features:
Billet Aluminum Construction - Anodized Black
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings
Approximately 5 Degrees of Camber Adjustment (-2.4 Degrees or +2.6 Degrees)
Adjustable in 1/36" Increments. Each 1/36" Corresponds to ~0.18 Degrees.
Dust boots now included!

*034MOTORSPORT, REAR UPPER ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1213223295433433/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on TEeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------

